# DDM tuning LED lights



## ppandr

Always looking for a low draw backup light to spare amps on my Jeeps I found these in another thread.
http://www.ddmtuning.com/Products/LED-Work-Lamp

Mounted them right above my tail lights and they are remarkably brighter than my halogen lights and a fraction of the draw at 1.5 amps each. Have them spliced right into my back up lamps. Night and day difference...


----------



## dmontgomery

nice lights.........great prices.........been using them since last year


----------



## Hubjeep

I have been using a pair of the 116mm ones on the boat, check out this thread. Brighter than 55W halogen floods.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=115215

These look nice (new) 8 LED 24W
http://www.ddmtuning.com/Products/FX-Off-Road-Lamp


----------



## ken643

Anyone check out the Rigid Led lights? expensive yes, but they look pretty tough?


----------



## ppandr

ken643;1392787 said:


> Anyone check out the Rigid Led lights? expensive yes, but they look pretty tough?


Yes they do look beefy but they are 4x the cost and the same output.

I do like the led bars. How cool would that look on your headgear. Seriously thinking about that one. Would set you apart from everyone else out there.


----------



## Hubjeep

ken643;1392787 said:


> Anyone check out the Rigid Led lights? expensive yes, but they look pretty tough?


Very nice looking. But LED technology is evolving, I wouldn't want to put that much money into current generation ones. The DDM tuning ones are a nice compromise.


----------



## Triple L

Hubjeep;1402012 said:


> Very nice looking. But LED technology is evolving, I wouldn't want to put that much money into current generation ones. The DDM tuning ones are a nice compromise.


Let me tell ya, from being an owner of rigid lights... It will take a very long time for technology to get anybetter then theirs already is! they're built soo strong and work sooo good, couldnt be happier, worth every penny!


----------



## tjmahl

it would be cool to see a pcture of how you mounted them


----------



## CGM Inc.

here are mine.....have another 4 sets of oval ones.


----------



## ken643

*rigid model*



CGM Inc.;1474929 said:


> here are mine.....have another 4 sets of oval ones.


wich model rigid lights are these?

Thanks


----------



## CGM Inc.

ken643;1478107 said:


> wich model rigid lights are these?
> 
> Thanks


http://www.ddmtuning.com/Products/SW-LED-Light-Bar


----------



## ken643

I bought the 125mm 2000 lumen flood lights from DDM, they were NOT good for a backup light application. So I called them and they reccomended the same light in a spot light model. Not the flood pattern. I put the spots on and its much much better and they are led, so i lowered the power draw on the Jeep.


----------



## ken643

I just replaced the factory driving lights on the Jeep with these HID lights. The guy has two types, long range and the driving light. I went with the driving lights type for the bumper. These are very bright, great lights and a decent price for 55 watt HID lights. Little off track but just wanted to mention it becasue I like them. I may consider replacing my KC long range daylighters on the windshield mount for the long range HID lights this guy sells. They draw much less than the KC lights. HID are such a bright white light in the 6000k color.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/55W-7-HID-OFFROAD-LIGHT-XENON-WORK-SPOT-LAMP-ATV-TRUCK-DRIVING-FOG-RZR-RHINO-/251126732906?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3a7851d86a


----------



## ken643

ken643;1486470 said:


> I bought the 125mm 2000 lumen flood lights from DDM, they were NOT good for a backup light application. So I called them and they reccomended the same light in a spot light model. Not the flood pattern. I put the spots on and its much much better and they are led, so i lowered the power draw on the Jeep.


Update on the DDM tuning Led Lights.
I sent the ddm led flood lights back, because they were horrible. I contacted them and I was over the 30 day limit they give you for returns/exchanges. They extended the time limit for me as long as lights were in good condition ( they were installed for 2 days, not bright took them off) So I sent them back, and bought two new lights rather than wait for the exchange process. after about a month of back and forth they refuse to accept the ruturned lights. They claim around the bolt holes some of the paint was warn off. $90.00 for two lights that are useless, they should take them off the web page. So I paid for shipping back to them as instructed now I am paying shipping to get the useless lights back. BEWARE OF DDM TUNING , Make sure the light you buy are the light you really want. Because returns and exchanges are not their comcern clearly. I couldnt even get a credit to buy more lights , having two more vehicles. VERY DISSAPOINTED IN DDM TUNING


----------



## Aveerainc

I recently added 5 watt led reverse bulbs to my 2008 wrangler - they throw a lot of light behind my jeep at night and now I don't need aux lights in the back. 25 on eBay and no mods required.


----------



## ken643

Aveerainc;1494239 said:


> I recently added 5 watt led reverse bulbs to my 2008 wrangler - they throw a lot of light behind my jeep at night and now I don't need aux lights in the back. 25 on eBay and no mods required.


I also added the LED reverse lights to my tail lights, but the 04 Jeep reverse lights are on an angle inside the housing, therefore projecting the light out and off to the side. I bent the reverse light bracket a little bit and its better now but not perfect.


----------

